# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از سوم انسانی به سوم تجـــربی

## nasser5190

سلام به همه دوستان
یه سوال داشتم و یه مشاوره خوب از شماها نه مشاوران مدرسه و....!
کاری با بقیه تاپیک ها و... ندارم بیشترم بخاطر همین موضوع عضو سایت خوب و توپ کنکور شدم...
بنظرتون من از سوم انسانی برم سوم تجربی خوبه؟؟؟
ریاضی - فیزیک - شیمی =در حد متوسط میشه گفتش
ولی زیستم خوب بودش...
ادبیات و... هم خوبه 
جز عربی که ضعیفه!!!!!
از تجربی برم هم به تربیت معلم بهتره تا انسانی....!الویت فرزند فرهنگی هم دارم
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــ
میخوام انسانی بمونما ولی عربی خیلی خیلی ضعیفم واسه همین گفتم من که عربی نمیدونم ممکنه نهایی بمونم پس بزار تجربی برم از اونجا یه کاریش کنم :Yahoo (2): 
و ....
کلا خداییش کلافه هستم از اول سال نمیدونم چی کار کنم چی کار نکنم اصن یه وضعیه نمیدونم بمونم 
نمیدونم برم رشته دیگه
و گرنه الان جز شاگردان برتر علوم انسانی سوم دبیرستان هستم (جز عربی که منو .....(داغون کرد)......) !!!!!!!!!!!

نظرتون رو بدید ممنون میشم  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (105): 

یا اگه بمونم بگید چی کار کنم خودمم حقوق دوست دارم قبول شم ولی ...

----------


## Mr.Dr

چون عربیتون ضعیفه بیاید تجربی فکر نمیکنم موفق بشید... راهی برای تقویت عربی خود پیدا کنید.... شما که میگید زیستم خوب بوده! فرق علوم زیستی و بهداشت مثل فرق آسمون و زمینه!!!!!!

----------


## nasser5190

ممنون

----------


## ali azb

اگه دلیل اصلی اومدنت به تجربی اینه که عربی ت ضعیفه , کلاً در اشتباهی....
عربی جز درس های اصلی انسانیه . می تونی براش وقت بیشتر بزاری و طریقه ی خوندنت رو عوض کنی.
اگه همین الان بری ازبچه های دوم تجربی مدرستون بپرسی چرا اومدین تجربی ؟ مطمئنم حداقل 70 درصد بخاطر فرار از ریاضی و کسب درآمد بیشتر از رشتشونه. بعضی ها ام که نمی دونن چرا اومدن اتجربی؟؟؟؟؟؟(چون دکتربازی رو دوس داشتن)

تعداد زیادی از افرادی که میان تجربی وسط راه پشیمون می شن.
یه تبی افتاد به جون دانش آموزا به نام طب پزشکی... این تب آدم رو بدبخت می کنه.
به نظر من تغییر رشته به تجربی کار اشتباهبیه....

----------


## Prison Break

دوست عزیز شما از کجا سطح دروس تجربی رو برای خودتون مشخص کردید؟ خوندید چیزی؟ اگه نخوندید و از سال اول دارید میگید باید بگم زمین تا آسمون فرق دارن.
تجربی ترافیک شدیدی واسه کنکور داره. به این سادگی نیست... همین زیستشو بخوای تست بزنی مخت سوت میکشه و میگی قربون عربی برم  :Yahoo (94): 
به هر حال من توصیه نمی کنم از انسانی بیاید تجربی. زمین تا آسمون فرق دارن و توی کنکور هم کارتون خیلی سخته. سختی روز کنکور واسه بچه های تجربی به جرئت میگم 2 برابر بقیه رشته هاست!
موفق باشید

----------


## nasser5190

> اگه دلیل اصلی اومدنت به تجربی اینه که عربی ت ضعیفه , کلاً در اشتباهی....
> عربی جز درس های اصلی انسانیه . می تونی براش وقت بیشتر بزاری و طریقه ی خوندنت رو عوض کنی.
> اگه همین الان بری ازبچه های دوم تجربی مدرستون بپرسی چرا اومدین تجربی ؟ مطمئنم حداقل 70 درصد بخاطر فرار از ریاضی و کسب درآمد بیشتر از رشتشونه. بعضی ها ام که نمی دونن چرا اومدن اتجربی؟؟؟؟؟؟(چون دکتربازی رو دوس داشتن)
> 
> تعداد زیادی از افرادی که میان تجربی وسط راه پشیمون می شن.
> یه تبی افتاد به جون دانش آموزا به نام طب پزشکی... این تب آدم رو بدبخت می کنه.
> به نظر من تغییر رشته به تجربی کار اشتباهبیه....


*من میگم که درسام خوبه ولی کلا عربی رو نمیدونم چی کار کنم لامصبو!!!
بنظرتون پس عربی رو چیکار کنم ؟ چون برای حقوق عربی مهمـّــــــــه
*

----------


## ali azb

> *من میگم که درسام خوبه ولی کلا عربی رو نمیدونم چی کار کنم لامصبو!!!
> بنظرتون پس عربی رو چیکار کنم ؟ چون برای حقوق عربی مهمـّــــــــه
> *


1 - تغییر روش خوندن (مثل زمان مطالعه و مکان مطالعه و ...)

2 - اختصاص زمان کلی بیشتر در زمان های کوتاه تر (مثلا هفته ای 10 ساعت که از شنبه تا چهارشنبه روزی 45 دقیقه و  جمعه و پنجشنبه هر روز 2ساعت نیم) حالا معمولش اینه که هر 45 دقیقه 10 دقیقه استراحت می کنن تو چون فرق داری هر نیم ساعت 10 دقیقه استراحت کن. (با توجه به نوع زندگیت زمان ها رو تغییر بده)ولی حتما یه دفعه ای 1 ساعت باهم عربی نخون وسطش استراحت کن.

3 - یه کتاب کمک آموزشی خوب بگیر که بتونه خوب بهت یاد بده . بعد یه کتاب تست خوب بگیر عین نقل و نبات به صورت خیاری روزی ده تا بزن...

بعد بشین پشت میز وکالت و قضاوت.... :Y (472):

----------


## nasser5190

> 1 - تغییر روش خوندن (مثل زمان مطالعه و مکان مطالعه و ...)
> 
> 2 - اختصاص زمان کلی بیشتر در زمان های کوتاه تر (مثلا هفته ای 10 ساعت که از شنبه تا چهارشنبه روزی 45 دقیقه و  جمعه و پنجشنبه هر روز 2ساعت نیم) حالا معمولش اینه که هر 45 دقیقه 10 دقیقه استراحت می کنن تو چون فرق داری هر نیم ساعت 10 دقیقه استراحت کن. (با توجه به نوع زندگیت زمان ها رو تغییر بده)ولی حتما یه دفعه ای 1 ساعت باهم عربی نخون وسطش استراحت کن.
> 
> 3 - یه کتاب کمک آموزشی خوب بگیر که بتونه خوب بهت یاد بده . بعد یه کتاب تست خوب بگیر عین نقل و نبات به صورت خیاری روزی ده تا بزن...
> 
> بعد بشین پشت میز وکالت و قضاوت....




قربانت داداش پس باید یه کلاس عربی هم برم اخه از پایه ضعیفم از 14 صیغه :Yahoo (117): 
نخندینا! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## eli94

عر بی عمومیو از اینجام میتونی ببینی خیلی خوب درس داده..آقای ناصح زاده..عربی ناصح زاده چهارم دبیرستان(2) (94-93)| آلاء

----------


## l3izar

اصلا مگه امکان داره تغییر رشته در بین سال تحصیلی صورت بگیره ؟!؟
تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم باید امسال تموم بشه و قبول بشید و بعد تو تابستون درسهای زیست1و2 و شیمی3 رو امتحان بدید و در صورت قبولی در این درسها , میشه تغییر رشته داد !!!

----------


## Takfir

تفکر شما نسبت به عربی علوم انسانی بسیار اشتباه است!

مباحث عربی رشته انسانی در 80% با مباحث تجربی ریاضی مشترک هستند و اگر شما توانِ کافی در پاس کردن عربی رشته انسانی رو ندارید مطمئنا توانِ پاس کردنِ عربی رشته تجربی ریاضی رو هم ندارید!

اگر شما تغیر رشته بدید نسبت به علوم تجربی باز هم با عربی سر و کار دارید! فقط در پیش دانشگاهی عربی اضافه دارید که آن هم بسیار آسان و سهل است!

در رابطه با تغیر رشته کلی اگه شما علاقه ای به چیزی داشته باشید بدون شک توی اون موفق میشید! اگه بخواید صرفا به خاطر ترس از عربی رشتتون رو تغیر بدید بدون شک دچار شکست میشید!

پیشنهاد میکنم باور هاتون رو تغیر بدید! من دقیقا یاد هست درس اول روان شناسی رو ده بار خوندم و چیزی متوجه نشدم! ولی با تغیر نگرش در آزمون قبلی گزینه دو این درس را 91% زدم!

و درس علوم اجتماعی را که در دوم دبیرستان در آن 15 گرفته بودم در نهایی با 18 پاس کردم و درصد 84 زدم!

تاریخ را که جلسه اول صفر گرفتم! در نهایی با 19 پاس کردم  و 86 زدم!

مثال ها بسیار هست! شما با تغیر افکار خودتون و دید مثبت به رشته انسانی میتونید خیلی موفق بشید!

پی نوشت( به هیچ وجه مثال ها برای خود نمایی نبود و نیست! و فقط برای بر انگیختن روحیه شما میباشد)

----------


## nasser5190

> تفکر شما نسبت به عربی علوم انسانی بسیار اشتباه است!
> 
> مباحث عربی رشته انسانی در 80% با مباحث تجربی ریاضی مشترک هستند و اگر شما توانِ کافی در پاس کردن عربی رشته انسانی رو ندارید مطمئنا توانِ پاس کردنِ عربی رشته تجربی ریاضی رو هم ندارید!
> 
> اگر شما تغیر رشته بدید نسبت به علوم تجربی باز هم با عربی سر و کار دارید! فقط در پیش دانشگاهی عربی اضافه دارید که آن هم بسیار آسان و سهل است!
> 
> در رابطه با تغیر رشته کلی اگه شما علاقه ای به چیزی داشته باشید بدون شک توی اون موفق میشید! اگه بخواید صرفا به خاطر ترس از عربی رشتتون رو تغیر بدید بدون شک دچار شکست میشید!
> 
> پیشنهاد میکنم باور هاتون رو تغیر بدید! من دقیقا یاد هست درس اول روان شناسی رو ده بار خوندم و چیزی متوجه نشدم! ولی با تغیر نگرش در آزمون قبلی گزینه دو این درس را 91% زدم!
> ...


*ممنون از همه که پاسخ دادن پس باید عربی رو از راهنمایی یه مروری کنم تا اوکی شه
***** برای حقوق جز عربی یه چیز دیگه میزاشتن خب!*

----------


## Takfir

> *ممنون از همه که پاسخ دادن پس باید عربی رو از راهنمایی یه مروری کنم تا اوکی شه
> ***** برای حقوق جز عربی یه چیز دیگه میزاشتن خب!*


درس عربی چه در رشته انسانی چه در رشته تجربی ریاضی اهمیت فراوان داره!

عربی عمومی با ضریب 2 و عربی اختصاصی با ضریبِ 4 و ادبیات اختصاصی با 4 و فلسفه با ضریب 3 پر اهمیت ترین دروس برای رشته حقوق هستند!

اگه توانایی شما در این درسا مطلوب نیست میتونید با متمرکز کردن توجهتون به درسایی مثل جامعه شناسی،روان شناسی،اقتصاد، ریاضی به رشته های تاپی مثل مدیریت،حسابداری،روان شناسی،جامعه شناسی، فکر بکنید

----------


## nasser5190

ممنون

----------

